# Looking for a ballsy Marshall type amp....



## audioman (Nov 25, 2007)

I am in the market for a new amp, I have some $$ to spend and would like to get something hand wired. I am looking for input I gig a few times a month, mainly playing a mix of classic rock(EVH, Hendrix....) and newer higher gain stuff. So I basically want a classic plexi type amp with the option to go high gain (with tubes, not pedals). I am looking at these 3 amps:
TopHat Emplexador LINK- I am not sure this goes high gain enough for me, the one I played had the classic sound down, but didn't seem to have the overdrive/gain. But it sounded good.
Straub Cantus-(LINK) This thing seems to be exactly what I want, but I haven't played one. The reviews are all 100% positive and the boost switch is supposed to take it into AC/DC territory and beyond. The master gets really high marks, and I like the wood cab/lightup face.
Blockhead-Custom 50 LINK. This is also right up my alley, and sounds very similar to the Straub layout but a LOT more $$$. It sounds perfect, but the extra $$$ may be too much for me and I like the Straub cabinet/asthetics a lot more. I wish I could play these side by side...

Right now, I am leaning toward the Straub, but I would like input if you have played these amps.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Check out the Suhr Badger 30. Haven't tried one myself, but the soundclips sound really good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Just out of curiosity why "hand wired"? And when you say "hand wired" do you really mean turret-board based, point-to-point? Or do you mean a human did the soldering even if it's done on a PCB?

Check out a Koch: TwinTone, MultiTone or PowerTone -- the red channels on those amps are all about big, ballsy Marshall type tones. The later half of this clip is a TwinTone's red channel (after the Weezer clips). In the flesh it'll make your toes curl.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I dont think that the blockhead is what you are looking for as it is more of a classic plexi type of amp. 

I have not played the emplex or the straub myself, but did have a store owner demo them both for me over the phone. The straub definitely had more gain and sounds just like what you are looking for as it could basically do metal with that boost. There is actually a cantus on ebay right now for around $1700 or so. 

I hear that Budda superdrive amps do exactly what you want, but arent ptp handwired exactly. Same with the bogner extacy. In fact that amp has a clean channel a plexi channel and a high gain channel. Same with the new EVH III, which I have heard very good things. 

For high end boutique you may want to try a Custom Audio Electronics 50 or 100 watt amp. Same company that makes the Badger (Suhr). 

Let us know what you end up with.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> I am in the market for a new amp, I have some $$ to spend and would like to get something hand wired. I am looking for input I gig a few times a month, mainly playing a mix of classic rock(EVH, Hendrix....) and newer higher gain stuff. So I basically want a classic plexi type amp with the option to go high gain (with tubes, not pedals). I am looking at these 3 amps:
> TopHat Emplexador LINK- I am not sure this goes high gain enough for me, the one I played had the classic sound down, but didn't seem to have the overdrive/gain. But it sounded good.
> Straub Cantus-(LINK) This thing seems to be exactly what I want, but I haven't played one. The reviews are all 100% positive and the boost switch is supposed to take it into AC/DC territory and beyond. The master gets really high marks, and I like the wood cab/lightup face.
> Blockhead-Custom 50 LINK. This is also right up my alley, and sounds very similar to the Straub layout but a LOT more $$$. It sounds perfect, but the extra $$$ may be too much for me and I like the Straub cabinet/asthetics a lot more. I wish I could play these side by side...
> ...


To each his own... but the Top hat Emplexador is just not for me... like some Bad Cats I've heard this particular Top Hat just does not reach that majic for me.

The Straub is a nice amp... more plexi than the TH with the obvious gain boost but I just don't get the lack of clarity a definition these amps can have at times... and that midrange hump is not for me either... the same cannot be said about great plexi.

No comment on the Blockhead... have no experience with that one.

Going on what you said I would recommend a Koch Multitone 100 ( 3 channel ), Soldano Hot Rod 50 ( pre 94 ), Soldano SLO 100 ( 2 channel ), or a Randall MTS with the Plexi or even better the Brahma preamp module ( in 1, 2, or 3 channel ). Splawn also makes some nice stuff as does Wizard and Peters.

In the price range you are in there are several really good options but also some surprisingly bad ones as well. It's always better if you can bring everything you use to try out a potential amp purchase... guitar, effects, cables...

It's lots of fun looking for a new amp... good luck.

Craig


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Grab a Splawn.

but while you're testing out amps, go have a play on a traynor YCS100H. you'll be pleasantly suprised


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> go have a play on a traynor YCS100H. you'll be pleasantly suprised


What do these sell for new and used? I keep hearing good things about these amps... all tube???


Craig


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

hehehe. go to the site!

3 channels, all the exact same
EL34's, 12AX7's
reverb per channel
$950 NEW!

i've played one and heard a recording of one. the recording made me think recto off the bat, even though i KNEW it was the YCS100H. the guy (london guitar tech) sold his beloved 5150('s?) for the YCS100H, because it did everything better.

when i tested one out, if i had cranked it and boosted it with my TSovChaos it might have replaced the JSX.

not to mention i LOVE the clean channel on them.

go play one, you can thank me later .


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

KHINGPYNN said:


> What do these sell for new and used? I keep hearing good things about these amps... all tube???
> 
> 
> Craig



They sound OK.

They say all tube....that just means the tube circuitry in the amp is 100% tube....the stuff that isnt tube is 100% solid state. 

Mesa, Marshall, Peavey and dozens of other companies say '100% all tube' and arent lying using the same sort of logic.

It is like when you buy cheap parmesean cheese in your market.....the label will say 'Contains 100% parmesean cheese' that does NOT mean that there is no other kinds of cheese in the product.

Age old spin marketing. 

Getting back to amps, many people out there that think they want all tube (TRUE all tube amps) often dont like what they get when they get an all tube design.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Archer said:


> They sound OK.
> 
> They say all tube....that just means the tube circuitry in the amp is 100% tube....the stuff that isnt tube is 100% solid state.
> 
> ...


at the same time, im pretty sure that when people say they "want a tube amp" they mean tube preamp and tube poweramp.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Yup tube preamp and tube power amp... all tube... there is not a single all tube amp that does not have some sort of SS control in the cct.

I'm gonna see if I can check one out in Calgary... not that I will buy one... i have enough amps... i just want to see what all the hoopla is about. When you hear this much about something there must be a reason.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

audioman said:


> I am in the market for a new amp, I have some $$ to spend and would like to get something hand wired. I am looking for input I gig a few times a month, mainly playing a mix of classic rock(EVH, Hendrix....) and newer higher gain stuff. So I basically want a classic plexi type amp with the option to go high gain (with tubes, not pedals). I am looking at these 3 amps:
> TopHat Emplexador LINK- I am not sure this goes high gain enough for me, the one I played had the classic sound down, but didn't seem to have the overdrive/gain. But it sounded good.
> Straub Cantus-(LINK) This thing seems to be exactly what I want, but I haven't played one. The reviews are all 100% positive and the boost switch is supposed to take it into AC/DC territory and beyond. The master gets really high marks, and I like the wood cab/lightup face.
> Blockhead-Custom 50 LINK. This is also right up my alley, and sounds very similar to the Straub layout but a LOT more $$$. It sounds perfect, but the extra $$$ may be too much for me and I like the Straub cabinet/asthetics a lot more. I wish I could play these side by side...
> ...


Don't know if you're still looking but I'm sure this will suit your needs. Does both classic rock and High gain.









PM me if you're interested.

J


----------



## audioman (Nov 25, 2007)

KHINGPYNN said:


> To each his own... but the Top hat Emplexador is just not for me... like some Bad Cats I've heard this particular Top Hat just does not reach that majic for me.
> 
> The Straub is a nice amp... more plexi than the TH with the obvious gain boost but I just don't get the lack of clarity a definition these amps can have at times... and that midrange hump is not for me either... the same cannot be said about great plexi.
> 
> ...


I would really prefer a a non-circuit board amp. I have had a Randall and reliability was an issue.
The Wizard is a little too modern sounding and expensive, but the Peters and Splawn both look cool. I need to dig into the Peters a little more.
In the meantime I wrote Straub and got a great message back. I wish I lived closer to one of his dealers, but he offered to demo an amp on the phone for me. Not the best, but he seemed really decent and interested in working with me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

audioman said:


> I would really prefer a a non-circuit board amp. I have had a Randall and reliability was an issue.


Right, when you're talking a sub-$1000 amp versus a >>$1000 amp PCB or P2P or turret, they should all by worlds more reliable than your Randall.

Michelle here on the board can attest to how easy it is to fix a Koch. Very modular, well thought out design.



> I need to dig into the Peters a little more.


Peters are great. F'ing loud but 100% rock. Sample The Trews and you'll hear Peters.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sample the trews live and you'll have a blast!

and +1 on Metal J's Deliverance 60. if it was 2 channel.. *sigh*


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> In the meantime I wrote Straub and got a great message back. I wish I lived closer to one of his dealers, but he offered to demo an amp on the phone for me. Not the best, but he seemed really decent and interested in working with me.


That says a lot about the service and customer care you will recieve... sounds like he won't sell the amp unless he's tried his best to asure your satisfaction... 

Peter's amps are awsome... some good prices to be had on used ones... James also has high custome care standards.

I've had no reliability issues with the Randall so far at the same time it's no Soldano or Koch... tonally however there is no denying Bruce Egnater gave his all to the Randall project the MTS line has the most flexibility I've seen in a tube amp with outstanding tones all around... ofcoarse one could go with Egnater's own modular tube system for high end build quality.

The VHT mentioned above is an excellent choice as is an Rivera.

I know you prefer a non PCB build but have you seen the Soldano standard of build quality with the PCB???

Craig


----------



## BrownID (Feb 3, 2006)

Go pro... new Peters Pro Series that is.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

KHINGPYNN said:


> there is not a single all tube amp that does not have some sort of SS control in the cct


I'm not sure that's a very accurate statement to make... I generally would consider 'solid state' to mean transistors or IC's like opamps... I might consider diodes used for rectifiers 'borderline'. Are you extending this to capacitors and resistors because there are numerous tube rectified amps that don't have any transistors or IC's in them...

gtrguy


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

let's skip that little debate, shall we?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

That Peters Pro series looks Stellar and I'm sure it sounds likewise.



> I'm not sure that's a very accurate statement to make... I generally would consider 'solid state' to mean transistors or IC's like opamps... I might consider diodes used for rectifiers 'borderline'. Are you extending this to capacitors and resistors because there are numerous tube rectified amps that don't have any transistors or IC's in them...
> 
> gtrguy





> let's skip that little debate, shall we?


I'm for movin on... a splittin hairs debate is not what I'm looking for... either way there is more to tube amplification than just tubes... theres more to SS than diodes. Either way I respect your views on the subject.

I mentioned earlier about the Soldano PCB standard... 

Scroll down the page...

http://www.ccjhsquires.pages.web.com/guitarfromthegreengoo/id3.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

I would agree with keeping away from the Randall. Otherwise, there are so many good amps out there at all kinds of price points. I personally feel the best bang for the buck out there are Peavey amps, but that's me. I don't care if an amp has circuit boards or hand wired. Hand wire is easier to repair but doesn't sound better because of it. I don't care if an op-amp or two finds its place in my all-tube amp either, after all , plenty of us put lm741 loaded MXR distortion boxes in front of our JCM800s and it sounded pretty good. When you go shopping for that amp, just try listening to other people testing out amps, and see what grabs your attention. Saturday afternoons at L&M or Steves is prime time. I often find it easier to judge the sound of an amp when I'm not wrapped up in making the music myself. Paying huge bucks is not directly proportional to owner satisfaction. My rather cheap JSX head has been my finest buyer experience in 25 years.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

KHINGPYNN said:


> I'm for movin on... a splittin hairs debate is not what I'm looking for... either way there is more to tube amplification than just tubes... theres more to SS than diodes. Either way I respect your views on the subject.
> 
> I mentioned earlier about the Soldano PCB standard...
> 
> ...


No worries, movin' on.... I agree regarding PCB amps- if they're done right (like Soldano, older Marshalls, etc.) then there's no doubt they can be as good sounding and reliable as point to point designs. I think where PCB designs start to become less reliable is when the pots and tube sockets become PCB mounted though even this *can* be done right.

gtrguy


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

In a complete coincidence I happen to be parting with my Koch TwinTone:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=15136

I'm getting out of tubes altogether. What I do with music needs more flexibility than any one amp can give me. Bit a life altering shift you could say...


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a 2204. Best amp I have ever had. If you like the JCM 800, this hand wired amp will blow you away.
Here is a link. http://www.claramps.com/amps.html


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

iaresee said:


> In a complete coincidence I happen to be parting with my Koch TwinTone:
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=15136
> 
> I'm getting out of tubes altogether. What I do with music needs more flexibility than any one amp can give me. Bit a life altering shift you could say...


Tried a line 6 Vetta II?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Budda said:


> Tried a line 6 Vetta II?


Nah. AxeFx Ultra. 

I did consider the Vetta II though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that'll be a wait, i've read!

and worth it 

to the OP, what are you leaning towards?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

offkey_ said:


> I have a 2204. Best amp I have ever had. If you like the JCM 800, this hand wired amp will blow you away.
> Here is a link. http://www.claramps.com/amps.html


That's my favorite Marshall model, so a great one to clone IMO. Do you know if it uses the standard Marshall master volume or is it switched out for a PPIMV?


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

If you don't require channel switching, you should consider the Roccaforte HG (High Gain) 100. Now that amp has BALLS. Enormous bass and presence at any gain level. A truly hand made amp. I can speak to this one as I own it.

I also understand there is a channel switcher in his lineup - I think the Jenelle - which has the HG100 on one channel and a big cleaner amp (maybe the Custom 80) as the other channel.

Check it out!

Cheers,

Blair


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

As Budda mentioned, a Splawn is where it's at. 
The best non-Marshall...Marshall.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I had a Custom Audio Electronics OD-50 Classic +, lots of gain on tap if you want but does classic rock really well...the bonus is you get a phenomenal clean channel......the "+" version gives more gain than just the classic. best el34 type amp i've played and sure miss that amp. They sell for $2 - $2.3K on the used market which is a great bargain imo.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I was looking for a similar amp about a year ago but some life stuff came up that sucked away the coin. I was ready to pull the trigger on a Peters with his Gryphon pre-amp at the time. If you have that kind of coin to spend I don't think you'll be disappointed.

Somewhere down the line someone mentioned the Traynor CS100. I have one and it is a great amp for the money. If you want a hotter ballsier version of a vintage plexi I don't think it'll get you quite there. You can cop that vibe to a degree - certainly as far as the gain and balls are concerned - but the amp has more of a dual rec character, even with EL34's (I have 6L6's in it at the moment). 

And it's not P2P or hand wired if you want that. I don't have a problem with that myself but I really don't like PCB mounted tube sockets, which the Traynor has. The pre-amp sockets especially bother me on this amp - not enough support under the board. I've actually considered converting it to chassis-mounted sockets.

A Laney might be another good option - especially the GH series. I have a GH100TI and it definately has a "Marshall on steriods" vibe. Smoother gain structure though. The VH series has a grittier feel - at least to my ears. Also monsters, but a different kind of monster.


----------



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

I've never played on but from what I've read over the years, the Splawn is your ticket.

Or maybe a Bray modded 1987 RI?


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

The Roccaforte HG100, the most brutal, ballsy, punchy Marshall style amp I have tried. It just rips! Had the Slpawn too, excellent, not as much thump and clarity as the Rocca though. I may regret selling the HG100some day.... Still have a CAA OD100, great Marshally tone, superb clean channel to boot. Best all-round channel switcher if you need that. Soldano is not as Marshally but a great tone, the clean ch is not as good. The SLO really needs to be opened up to soar. The Rocca had the best MV of any amp I have played. 

But, alas, after having played some of the best amps ever made, I have actually gone digital,  :banana:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hum..if you're looking for a Ballsy Marhsall...why not get a Ballsy Marshall?


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

al3d said:


> hum..if you're looking for a Ballsy Marhsall...why not get a Ballsy Marshall?


cuz, to my ears, the newer ones are buzzy and thin sounding by comparison. Unless you are talking about a vintage Marshall? Some of those rock pretty good if you can find one in decent shape and don't mind using an attenuator or having your head ripped off with volume...


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey BTW al3d, I grew up in Sherbrooke!! Still have family there. Such a nice city.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

David...get a JCM 800....you can't go wrong. but again, i'm not into all that mombo jumo bontique stuff. you can easily find a Mesa Boogie MKII or MKIII as well in BC


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

al3d said:


> David...get a JCM 800....you can't go wrong. but again, i'm not into all that mombo jumo bontique stuff. you can easily find a Mesa Boogie MKII or MKIII as well in BC



right! tried a couple of early 80's 800's, loved em'! Never really spent much time on the Boogie stuff... it's all over for me now though... :rockon2:


----------

